# Die "Division-Kamikaze" auf Frostwolf sucht....



## Honeymouse (9. März 2007)

Hallo liebe WoW Gemeinde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

....nach langem überlegen hat sich die DK ( Allianzgilde ) entschlossen öffentlich nach neuen Membern zu suchen. 
Wir sind 25 - 30 aktive bis sehr aktive Leutz ( Allianz ) wobei der Großteil mittlerweile auch "groß" ist...also die 70 erreicht hat. Unsere Ziele liegen zur Zeit darin Karazhan unsicher zu machen was uns auch schon gelungen ist *freu* diverse andere Instanzen gehören natürlich auch zu unserem "Programm" Hauptziel wird aber Karazhan und Grulls Unterschlupf ( hatte ich oben vergessen zu erwähnen ) bleiben. Und genau dafür brauchen wir vll DICH .... wenn du mindestens 18 Jahre alt bist ... abends auch mal etwas länger online sein kannst hast DU schon den 1. Pluspunkt .... den 2. holst du dir wenn du als Char einen Priester / Krieger oder Paladin spielst .... na ja und den 3. und letzten gibts unter www.division-kamikaze.de wenn DU deine Bewerbung hinterlegst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wir freuen uns über jede Bewerbung ( Char mindestens lvl 69 damit wir dich schon in die Gruppen "einbaun" können ) und joa solltest du erfolgreich gewesen sein erwarten DICH supi nette Member die Dir den Einstieg so leicht wie möglich machen werden und jeden Tag n Menge Spass. Bis dahin bleibt mir nur noch zu sagen bis bald 

lg. Honey alias Dirty


----------

